

SpaceX Swag Store - ptio
http://shop.spacex.com/

======
ChuckMcM
I remember a time when the model folks would come out with a model of what
ever was cool in the Aerospace world and you could build it. Folks recreate
that experience [1] of course, I'd love the visible Merlin Engine model to
build.

[1] [http://rocketry.wordpress.com/2012/02/18/build-your-own-
spac...](http://rocketry.wordpress.com/2012/02/18/build-your-own-spacex-
falcon-9/)

